# Blu-Ray Enterprise Miniature Reference Caps



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place for these; if not let me know. I thought it might be good to have some nice reference photos of the Big E so I have been gathering some blu-ray caps and thought others could use them as well. Here are a few and I (and anyone else, please) will continue to post them.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is something interesting; early in the first season the bottom strobes were also colored (they changed them to white later on). Here you can see the red:









Interesting here because the red is on the wrong side. If you look closely this shot was filmed to be reversed as evidenced by the backwards decals - that's why the colors were reversed:









Here is the shot as it was originally intended with the lights on the proper side. You can also see that the decals are properly orientated now:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

There's a good undershot in Enterprise Incident that might show off any grids on the under saucer. Patterns of Force, TholWeb and Deadly Years have some good extreme close ups.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

These are excellent. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Fifty Shades of Grey?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Careful viewers will note that the last two pics are examples of the reversed decals at work...


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Model Man said:


> There's a good undershot in Enterprise Incident that might show off any grids on the under saucer. Patterns of Force, TholWeb and Deadly Years have some good extreme close ups.


I will get to those. I will also post that nice bottom shot from "The Alternative Factor."" Any and all suggestions are welcome! I will get to them eventually. In the meantime here are a few more:




























You can make out the top grid lines in this shot:









Nice one of the second pilot. You have a good view of the front running light here:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for those, Feek!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

This thread proves three things - 

1. Feek rules!
2. How absolutely grainy and duped some of those TOS FX shots are.....
3. How absolutely crappy NTSC 525-resolution was. Those closeups show details I never saw on my parents' basement TV. (and it was a good TV, too.....)

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

feek61 said:


> You can make out the top grid lines in this shot:


LOL - you can see the power cables to the starboard nacelle in this shot 

Thanks for posting all of these.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Shh...you're not supposed to notice that.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

"Admiral, there be gridlines here" 
At least on top of the saucer. 

(ducks and runs)


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think there is any debate if there were or were not grid lines; it's obvious that there were lines penciled onto the 11 footer. It's just the size and scale of them that is an issue with these models. 

I like on the last photo above that you can see the little running light (just a painted knob) on top of the engine.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Feek, this is awesome! Thanks for taking the time to do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent idea! Those are nice, clear, and large images--keep 'em coming!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pics! After seeing those under saucer close ups I am absolutely filling in those grid lines. There is just no way I can see reproducing the on screen look without removing them.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*screw cover trim*



Paulbo said:


> LOL - you can see the power cables to the starboard nacelle in this shot
> 
> Thanks for posting all of these.


it also shows how that little trim part on top of the gray trim aft saucer section it suppose to go. I have seen it where some think its a fin with the pointy part towards the back and up.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Glad to post these as long as they help. I have not enlarged any of these but some of them are extremely grainy. Here are a few more:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Fantastic! Thank you so much for this service!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

My wife told me she thought the color I had painted a test piece was wrong for the _Enterprise_. Then I showed her all these photos and the discussion ended with her saying: "Ah."


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I will try to keep adding caps (after all, who doesn't love great views of the Enterprise, lol). Here are some more:























































Notice is the below photo you can see the three round black port holes Gary K mentioned (only two were on the model when it was displayed at the Smithsonian because one of them was painted over when the museum painted the miniature:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

What software are you using to do the screen captures?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

are these from Blu Ray Trek DVD's and digitaly improved with upgraded scenes ?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

after reading SF Modeller for the 100th time. I was wondering if Greg Jein's Tribble Enterprise would have been a goof sorce's on visual info


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

woof359 said:


> are these from Blu Ray Trek DVD's and digitaly improved with upgraded scenes ?


I think you are kidding (see the title of the thread) but if not; yes, these caps are from the original effects shots taken from the Blu-Ray discs. IMO, it shows how good some the original effects actually were.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for the info, I didnt go back to check the thread title, but these are a big help; all I have is VHS of the TOS series


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL, I thought you may have been pulling my leg!!!  Glad they help!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Holy cow! Look at that stripe on the neck!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

This one has been flipped to show the proper orientation:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

feek61 said:


> LOL, I thought you may have been pulling my leg!!!  Glad they help!


so , with the angle the phaser are shooting at. they hitting miles apart ?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

In the extreme closeup of the deflector above you can see that the spike is definitely silver.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

And the phasers don't emit from the same spot in those two shots.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Here are a couple from "Space Seed"


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think I might have to repaint the impulse deck and rear sections of the nacells, I got them to dark, i went with dark gray.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

For me, "Space Seed" had the best overall new effect shot of the series. These are the only ones I wish were not replaces with CG, even though they still come off as over exposed ad a bit too bright. I like the fact that they were shot live together, like the "Lost in Space" effects, rather that two different scale models that had to be sized to match and matted together.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

feek61 said:


> I will try to keep adding caps (after all, who doesn't love great views of the Enterprise, lol). Here are some more:
> 
> EDIT: Ooops, had the wrong picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks again for posting these, mate.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

The starboard nacelle wiring is visible in this shot, and it looks like the port too.


feek61 said:


>


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep, there are grid lines visible on the BOTTOM of the saucer. Nice.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

jbond said:


> Yep, there are grid lines visible on the BOTTOM of the saucer. Nice.


There are also grid lines visible on the TOP. If you look close enough you can see a grid line cutting through the saucer just to the right of the 'N' in the registry. There are also signs of grid lines to the left of that.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

So are the 3 rings immediately aft of the bussard collar black or some dark grey color? Sometimes they look black and siometimes dark grey to me.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

According to Gary Kerr, the rings are hull coloured - it's the recesses which makes them look darker.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

BruceDownunder said:


> According to Gary Kerr, the rings are hull coloured - it's the recesses which makes them look darker.


Really? I should have said I was asking about the production version's rings. 
I know the pilot version's rings were lighter.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BruceDownunder said:


> According to Gary Kerr, the rings are hull coloured - it's the recesses which makes them look darker.


The same as the rings around the edge of the primary hull on the refit. It is an optical illusion caused by the grooves.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

RSN said:


> The same as the rings around the edge of the primary hull on the refit. It is an optical illusion caused by the grooves.


Wow! I never would have guessed they were hull color. All this time I've painted them either black or grey.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! I never would have guessed they were hull color. All this time I've painted them either black or grey.


Me too! I have been studying the studio miniature closely for when I get to my big refit build and saw that they were indeed the coloe of the hull. All that waisted time trying to mask them off straigh!! :freak:

As for the TOS warp engine rings, the outer tips are most certainly the hull color. The recesses are far too deep in shadow to tell, but they are not black. If they are a different color than the edge, they may only be a shade or two darker. Play with it and see what looks good at that scale. I know for my AMT build I will make them a bit darker and dry brush the hull color over them.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

RSN said:


> Me too! I have been studying the studio miniature closely for when I get to my big refit build and saw that they were indeed the coloe of the hull. All that waisted time trying to mask them off straigh!! :freak:
> 
> As for the TOS warp engine rings, the outer tips are most certainly the hull color. The recesses are far too deep in shadow to tell, but they are not black. If they are a different color than the edge, they may only be a shade or two darker. Play with it and see what looks good at that scale. I know for my AMT build I will make them a bit darker and dry brush the hull color over them.


One would have to take scale into account when deciding whether to keep the rings the hull color or paint them darker. Shadowing would be more pronounced on a larger model with deper recesses whereas in a smaller scale the light would tend to wash out the shadows in shallower grooves. So a little experimentation may be in the offing methinks.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> One would have to take scale into account when deciding whether to keep the rings the hull color or paint them darker. Shadowing would be more pronounced on a larger model with deper recesses whereas in a smaller scale the light would tend to wash out the shadows in shallower grooves. So a little experimentation may be in the offing methinks.


I believe I said that in my original post!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

From what I can tell from the old production stills the added darkness might also be accounted for by the weathering applied to the nacelles... they definitely look much darker than production stills of the pilot versions.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Realy superb pics, thanks so much.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Another factor to muddy things a tad: For the second pilot, the model was lit much brighter than it was for regular production, hence why it looks almost white in shots from WNMHGB, but battleship gray once they added the spinning lights. Same hull color, but they had to tone down the lights to avoid washing out all those new whirlybits that GR insisted on.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought the the hull was indeed painted a lighter color on the pilots (I thought I read that in the Datin article). I'll go back and look.


----------



## Bullitt3980 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking at those photos made me reflect just how much good work was done on the series SFX. The camera angles were imaginative and varied sometimes. Wasn't there a web site where the guy libraried every Enterprise shot used in the series by number of times used and differences in background?


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah the Enterprise the way it SHOULD be! Thanks for starting this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bullitt3980 said:


> Looking at those photos made me reflect just how much good work was done on the series SFX. The camera angles were imaginative and varied sometimes. Wasn't there a web site where the guy libraried every Enterprise shot used in the series by number of times used and differences in background?


Is this the one your thinking of?

Tallguy’s Original Series Enterprise Catalog


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I didn't realize the rings were hull colored either, just like I didn't know the ball at the end was hull colored.


----------



## Bullitt3980 (Nov 29, 2011)

Prowler901 said:


> Is this the one your thinking of?
> 
> Tallguy’s Original Series Enterprise Catalog


Thanks!! Thats the one--bookmarked


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Never realized, or did and just forgot, that the front edge of the neck was a different color. Or is that an optical illusion as well, like the rings color behind the Bussards?


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, the front of the neck is a different color.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Never realized, or did and just forgot, that the front edge of the neck was a different color. Or is that an optical illusion as well, like the rings color behind the Bussards?


This is the area that requires the Testors Hellblau color.


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just watched the episode "For the world is hollow and I have touched the sky"
and there is some good shots of the underside of the Enterprise in front of the asteroid. About 40 minutes in.
Rob.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Not a whole of of new info here but still some nice shots. Here are a few


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Did you post any from the Tholian Web?
A few shots show the top of the saucer and it looks like the grid lines are more like panels stacked one above the other.
Kinda like the skin on the sides of the titanic.
Saw it on Me Tv.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nothing new but here is a classic. I spent many hours looking at this shot that was used for the cover of "The Making of Star Trek"










I think those "Tholian Web" shots are the same used for the beginning of "Elaan of Troyius" and "The Doomsday Machine" which have already been posted but I'll have a look to make sure.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Blue. Like phasers are supposed to be...!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's always been a favorite shot of mine too. :thumbsup:


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

In the Tribble shot, how did they clean-up the inside of the starboard nacelle and strut? There should be wires running out and down them?!


----------



## Bullitt3980 (Nov 29, 2011)

feek61 said:


> Nothing new but here is a classic. I spent many hours looking at this shot that was used for the cover of "The Making of Star Trek"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shot rocks--I had a poster of it in my bedroom back about 1978--What the hell did my parents do with it?
That shot of the Enterprise aproaching the asteroid has a very large sensor dish and no nipple on the lower sensor dome


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

robunimog12 said:


> Did you post any from the Tholian Web?
> A few shots show the top of the saucer and it looks like the grid lines are more like panels stacked one above the other.
> Kinda like the skin on the sides of the titanic.
> Saw it on Me Tv.


That's the CGI model.

In that Tribbles rear view you can see the taped wires running down the side of the secondary hull, below the dorsal.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

RSN said:


> In the Tribble shot, how did they clean-up the inside of the starboard nacelle and strut? There should be wires running out and down them?!


They may have repositioned the wires to run down the front edge for this shot.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Are there wires coming out of the impulse engines on the port side?
I keep seeing the same thing on the shots from the rear....

Jim


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

robn1 said:


> They may have repositioned the wires to run down the front edge for this shot.


I think that is what they did, there is something visible where the strut meets the engine.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it me, or does Blu-Ray smooth out the graininess of the ship, and make it look smooth and splotchy?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*hole*



feek61 said:


>


so, is the hole in the middle of the impulse deck a torpedeo tube or thruster >?maybe an air lock ?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

woof359 said:


> so, is the hole in the middle of the impulse deck a torpedeo tube or thruster >?maybe an air lock ?


Nah. That's the hole for the screw that holds the impulse deck on.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's a small thermal exhaust port......

Kind of an achillies heel really.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Used in the lights of Zetar and Obsession iirc


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Anyone notice the main deflector dish is pointing just a teeny bit down?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Prowler901 said:


> Nah. That's the hole for the screw that holds the impulse deck on.


Sad thing is that's probably *exactly* what it is....


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw this nice shot (which is a continuation of the same sequence from the first photo in this thread; just further along) while watching "The Lights of Zetar"


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*forward dorsel trim*

gonna paint the forward section of the dorsel tonight, trying to figure out how far back to mask it for the front color ?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I love that Zetar opening shot. It's a long lingering shot that gets really close.



woof359 said:


> gonna paint the forward section of the dorsel tonight, trying to figure out how far back to mask it for the front color ?


Don't the instructions give a guide for that?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

the box bottom, Its buried so I had forgotin about that, thanks for the lead.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

That makes it look like the "nipple" is lit as well. I had always heard it was hull colored.

Anyone know for sure if it is clear/lit?

M.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've only seen the nipple as lit ... and the nice part of that shot is you can see the hole where the spike sticking out of it used to be.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I've only seen the nipple as lit ... and the nice part of that shot is you can see the hole where the spike sticking out of it used to be.


Is THAT what that is? I thought it was lit up red, but now that I look closer it does appear to just be a hole in the clear plastic! Nice catch Paul.

Oh, and while I'm posting, does anyone know what the (clear) colors are for the rectangular clear windows/sections of the tail are (the section right below the hanger doors)? The light kit box shows yellow as two of the colors but I've never seen a shot that showed yellow? Amber perhaps? If anyone has a good clear shot(s) of this area it would be veeeery much appreciated.
Jim


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Is THAT what that is? I thought it was lit up red, but now that I look closer it does appear to just be a hole in the clear plastic! Nice catch Paul.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm posting, does anyone know what the (clear) colors are for the rectangular clear windows/sections of the tail are (the section right below the hanger doors)? The light kit box shows yellow as two of the colors but I've never seen a shot that showed yellow? Amber perhaps? If anyone has a good clear shot(s) of this area it would be veeeery much appreciated.
> Jim


They are landing markers and the colors are like you would find on a traffic light and sort of mean the same things. The outer two are red to signal a bad approach and to veer off and try again, the next ones in are yellow, (Or amber) to show you are close to center and green is in the middle to say that you are OK to land. Why they are on all the time, I have no idea and the yellow often looks amber or orange for whatever reason. :thumbsup:

Also, go to page 3 of this thread and you will find a great shot of the fantail!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

RSN said:


> They are landing markers and the colors are like you would find on a traffic light and sort of mean the same things. The outer two are red to signal a bad approach and to veer off and try again, the next ones in are yellow, (Or amber) to show you are close to center and green is in the middle to say that you are OK to land. Why they are on all the time, I have no idea and the yellow often looks amber or orange for whatever reason. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, go to page 3 of this thread and you will find a great shot of the fantail!!


In the fantail shot from the two ships from Omega Glory, the starboard fantail lights are off while the center green and the two port side lights are on.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

RSN said:


> They are landing markers and the colors are like you would find on a traffic light and sort of mean the same things. The outer two are red to signal a bad approach and to veer off and try again, the next ones in are yellow, (Or amber) to show you are close to center and green is in the middle to say that you are OK to land. Why they are on all the time, I have no idea and the yellow often looks amber or orange for whatever reason. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, go to page 3 of this thread and you will find a great shot of the fantail!!


Thanks RSN. No, I'm not lazy, (LOL) I HAVE that shot saved to my pc but could not find it for the life of me, all other shots I found had these two light turned off! Yeah, its definately NOT bright yellow as the box for the light kit shows and thats great for me as I have amber clear but not yellow!
Thanks again RSN, you saved me an unnecassary trip to the hobbie shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Thanks RSN. No, I'm not lazy, (LOL) I HAVE that shot saved to my pc but could not find it for the life of me, all other shots I found had these two light turned off! Yeah, its definately NOT bright yellow as the box for the light kit shows and thats great for me as I have amber clear but not yellow!
> Thanks again RSN, you saved me an unnecassary trip to the hobbie shop.:thumbsup:


Amber will work just right! :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

blizzard here today, towns shut down so I got an excuse to stay in the house, Episode " Galileo 7 " got a great bridge from directly above at the beginning


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

woof359 said:


> . . . Episode " Galileo 7 " got a great bridge from directly above at the beginning


That same scene is in the third season episode "The Lights of Zetar" also. Shots of the Enterprise were not the only thing that they recycled, lol.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is another one similar to the shot in post #38 but this is just a little closer view from "The Cloud Minders" opening shot.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

feek61 said:


> Here is another one similar to the shot in post #38 but this is just a little closer view from "The Cloud Minders" opening shot.


And I still cant see those grid lines. Hmmm. I'm leaning more towards not even penciling them in. Thanks again for these great shots. I've never seen her so clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## jfazar (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks a million for doing this, it's going to be a big help! I also own all episodes on BD and have the ability to screen capture. Let me know if I can help.


----------

